

Turkish Event Planning Startup - anteksiler

What do you think about this event planning website?  Basically, it lists vendors and event places so that you can get offers directly OR you can list your event with your budget and Aktivito.com will find vendors suitable for you.<p>Aktivito provides premium service (for a % of budget) to bring you the best deals and places that are best fit for you.<p>http://aktivito.com
======
anteksiler
Adding a comment for clickable link: <http://aktivito.com>

